# Tv Sharp no enciende, no hace nada.



## Ersuli

Hola amigos, en esta oportunidad tengo un problema con un tv Sharp,  decidí guardarlo ya que compré un tv led , para el momento en que lo guardé estaba funcionando en perfectas condiciones, después de mas o menos tres meses me dió por sacarlo , desempolvarlo y encenderlo, pero para mi sorpresa "no enciende", no hace nada, les agradezco si me pueden ayudar a resolver éste caso.


----------



## ZUNDACK

Has intentado abrirla y checar componentes electrónicos o las soldaduras?


----------



## Ersuli

Ya abrí la tv, todo se ve bien, los capacitadores no están abombados ni chorreados, en la placa no se ve nada quemado, lo único raro es que cuando inserto el enchufe al revés (me explico la patita mas pequeña del enchufe en la ranura mas grande y la patita mas grande en la entrada mas pequeña ), al tocar cualquier punto de las pistas o uno de los extremos de las resistencias "con un probador de 110 V se enciende el bombillito de dicho probador"


----------



## martinno

Me paso algo similar, solo que mientras funcionaba, los capacitores cuando se ponen viejos pierden su función por viejos. Probá cambiando los de la fuente son mas o menos tres o cuatro, vas a gastar muy poco. Si andaba antes y ahora no, estoy casi seguro que eso puede ser.


----------



## zaiz

Ersuli dijo:


> despues de mas o menos tres meses me dio por sacarlo , desempolvarlo y encenderlo pero para mi sorpresa "no enciende"



Tres meses sin encender no es para que los capacitores se hayan estropeado.

Más bien deberías revisar los contactos (conectores, switch, etc) en general.

Tampoco tiene nada que ver que hayas invertido las patas del enchufe.

Saludos.


----------



## Ersuli

Les cuento que revisé los contactos, conectores y todo está en orden, probé continuidad en el cable de alimentación, está en perfectas condiciones dicho cable "pero sigue sin encender" ¿Será que se desprogramó el integrado?


----------



## ZUNDACK

Ya checas te el Fusible? si no es a lo mejor va a ver una o unas soldaduras frías(Un punto de soldadura despegado de la tarjeta) si es que la guardaste mientras funcionaba y dices que no tiene nada mal visiblemente es lo que se me ocurre lo de la soldadura.


----------



## Ersuli

Buenas amigos, les cuento que hoy solucioné el problema y logré encender de nuevo mi tv Sharp, el problema era el siguiente : donde almacené la tv la temperatura es muy baja no sube de 15º C, lo que hice fue descargar el flyback, saqué la tarjeta y le aplique calor por 20 minutos con un secador de pelo, esperé media hora, conecté todo y funcionó


----------



## Karlagv

hola tengo el mismo problema con una sharp LC-60UQ17Q, solo que la mía dejo de funcionar de la noche a la mañana, ayer la estaba viendo normalmente y hoy en la noche que quise encenderla no encendió, la cambie de lugar por si era el toma corrientes y nada, no hace ningún sonido , no hace nada.


----------



## moonwalker

Karlagv dijo:


> hola tengo el mismo problema con una sharp LC-60UQ17Q, solo que la mía dejo de funcionar de la noche a la mañana, ayer la estaba viendo normalmente y hoy en la noche que quise encenderla no encendió, la cambie de lugar por si era el toma corrientes y nada, no hace ningún sonido , no hace nada.


Si ni siquiera enciende algún Led de Standby en su frontal, el problema podría encontrarse en la fuente de poder. Verificar desde el cable de entrada principal y el Fusible de entrada serían los primeros pasos, de allí en adelante la revisión deberá ser técnicamente profunda. Saludos.


----------



## yetzenia

Buenas tardes*,* tengo un tv marca *S*harp y *d*espues de un largo tiempo de no encenderse decidimos sacarlo y el prendi*ó,* funcion*ó* normal*,* al día siguiente lo fuimos a prender y nada*,* la luz q*ue* deber*í*a ser verde ahora es roja y el televisor no hace nada.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas, ¿es lcd o trc? ¿Modelo? 

Lo primero es abrirlo y echar un vistazo. Pueden ser soldaduras huecas, que al enfriarse se contraen y por lo tanto la patilla del componente en cuestión deja de hacer contacto. 
También podrían ser condensadores, que al enfriarse tardan en cargarse para realizar un filtrado medianamente aceptable.


----------



## Wifran

Hola amigo*,* tengo un tv modelo *S*harp 21v_r70mm*,* lo *h*a*b*ía guardado*,* solo lo coloque en el piso como una semana y est*aba* bien*,* ahora no prende y lo des*t*ap*é* y todo se ve bien y la tarjeta está bien cuidada*,* solo me*_*da luz roja y no prende*.¿Q*ue *h*ago*? L*e *he* revisando y todo está bien pero no prende.


----------



## frica

Hola Wilfran.

Cuando indicas "lo he revisado y todo está bien" no nos dice nada. Danos más detalle para poder ayudarte sin ver la TV. Envíanos fotografía de la TV destapada.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Wifran dijo:


> Hola amigo tengo un tv modelo sharp 21v_r70mm lo avía guardado solo lo coloque en el piso como una semana y está bien ahora no prende y lo despape y todo se ve bien y la tarjeta está bien cuidada solo meda luz roja y no prende que ago le eh revisando y todo está bien pero no prende



Desarma y revisa, tienes un falso contacto. Los televisores viejos no es recomendable moverlos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas, a parte de revisar las soldaduras o contactos, puede que tengas condensadores de filtro descapacitados.

Al desconectar el tv de la red eléctrica se descargan completamente los condensadores y al volver a conectarlo estos no son capaces (por falta de capacidad.. ) de "cargarse" y filtrar correctamente. 
A veces dejándolo unas horas enchufado en stand by, termina arrancando. 

Y también podría ser cualquier otra cosa, hay que hacer comprobaciones y mediciones.


----------

